# Duck club memberships/leases



## Zpat (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi, if anyone hears of any memberships or leases that become available in any of the duck clubs Clearfield down to the airport, I'd greatly appreciate it. Bayview, Lake Front, Burnham, Ambassador, Rudy, North Point, New State, Harrison and any smallers one that I may not even know about. Time is going to be very tight for me the next few years so I need to make the plunge into something close & convenient.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi Zpat,
Finding one of these shares to purchase will be very difficult, probably the most difficult time in the history of Utah duck clubs.
Usually if one becomes available, it is immediately snatched up by a buddy, Dad, son, etc.
I have a chunk of money set aside to buy a second share at my place and can’t get one.
Currently, as with the housing market, the share will have a very high premium. Especially since they are not making more duck clubs unlike new houses that are springing up daily and are still over-priced.
And I’m sure you know how crazy real estate is right now.
If I am telling you something you already know then I apologize, I can tell you have already done some homework just by the clubs you named off in your original post.
My share is not for sale but I will help answer any questions you might have?
I am a member in one of the South Shore Association clubs if that helps at all?
Sincerely, 
Shane


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how much are shares?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Ray,
An equity share cost at a club around the GSL is extremely wide ranging, with many different factors.
Plus, please remember this is just my guess, I do not have any factual documentation but I would say $50k on up to $400k for one with a ‘cabin’ on it and a boathouse.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ray said:


> Out of curiosity, how much are shares?


Not worth it. Not even close. For the money they are asking on some of these, you could go hunt around the country or world. You could buy several duck boats and have an arsenal of gear any duck addict would be jealous of. And you could hunt anywhere in the state you wanted. Doing it your way, yourself. Any day of the season you want. There’s no rest days. Or days you can’t hunt certain blinds. Or a number restrictions on how many of your friends and family you can have with you hunting every day.

it’s not worth it IMO


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Definitely your IMO.
My IMO is exactly 180 degrees opposite of yours.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Definitely your IMO.
> My IMO is exactly 180 degrees opposite of yours.


I guess if you enjoy shooting 4 teal, a pin and 2 spoons every other day, while being told where you can and can’t hunt and not being able to take as many friends and family as you want to share a blind with, is worth the money, go for it. 

Plenty of ways to shoot ducks in this state. To each their own.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its all about convenience & limited people. And a guy will always make money on his share or shares. Its a great place to park your money for investment purposes.

But with every club there is a certain amount of politics.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Spoons?
Every other day?
I bet you get most of your information from an aunt’s brother-in-law’s half sister who just got out of jail.

Jerry, I still owe you some skeet targets.
I promise I have not forgot, crappy excuse but I got busy and time just got away from me.
I actually feel pretty crappy I let you down.
How do you feel about shooting in this heat?
I don’t mind it, some hate it.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> Spoons?
> Every other day?
> I bet you get most of your information from an aunt’s brother-in-law’s half sister who just got out of jail.
> 
> ...


South shores club? Yeah I’m pretty familiar with the bird species that hang in that area and somewhat familiar with the rules clubs have. But keep living your dream.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

MrShane said:


> Spoons?
> Every other day?
> I bet you get most of your information from an aunt’s brother-in-law’s half sister who just got out of jail.
> 
> ...


No problem Shane
I bought a thrower & have been shooting. 

Maybe Moose can post up a pic or two of some of his shoots?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey MM,
You forgot to add geese, pheasants, doves, swans, antelope,deer, occasionally turkeys, eagles, snakes, who knows what else, and the occasional Buffalo or two to the list.
The solitude and almost perfectly clean marsh is invaluable.
To be lucky enough to help hatch, preserve, and then hunt a beloved bird on my own property along with seeing these other animals is more of a fantasy come true than a dream.
I couldn’t have done it other than pure dumb luck....
But, thank you and maybe we will cross paths one of these days.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

JerryH said:


> No problem Shane
> I bought a thrower & have been shooting.
> 
> Maybe Moose can post up a pic or two of some of his shoots?












































































how many more pile pics would you like to see? I have hundreds of them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice you have a few good ones!!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> View attachment 148346
> 
> View attachment 148347
> View attachment 148348
> ...


Awesome, especially the one with waterfowl and elk. Love to hear about that day


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Irish Lad said:


> Awesome, especially the one with waterfowl and elk. Love to hear about that day


kind of an interesting day.

the night before we had gone hunting cow elk for my wife PLO cow tag on a piece of property we had permission for. When we got there that evening, we noticed a single cow elk, just feet on to public land, across from the property we could hunt. After watching her for several hours, she hadn’t moved a step. Which is odd of cow elk in January. Upon further inspection, we could see that her hind leg was broken just up from the ankle and she wasn’t putting any weight on her front leg. We watched her until dark and she still didn’t move. We went home and contacted a fish and game officer and explained the situation. He granted us permission to shoot that cow on public land given her situation and with her being literally within spitting distance of the private land we had permission. The catch was, the next day was the last day of duck season and had already loaded the truck to go the next morning. We decided to go take care of the elk instead, since that was the right thing to do. So at first light we were in permission and she was still standing right where we had left her. 1 quick shot and she was down. When we got to her, she not only had a broken leg and bad road rash (Highway right next to the property, she had been hit by a car) her front shoulder was completely infected from an older bullet wound. She was skin and bones and had been in rough shape for awhile. A variety of colors of oozing infection that I couldn’t begin to describe was pouring out of her. We loaded her whole into the truck, Incase the officer wanted to inspect her since there was no way we were going to attempt to pull meat off of her. On our way back to home and the shotguns in the truck, we hit a few farm ponds on the way that we can hunt and ended up having a pretty productive jump shoot.

the officer agreed on not salvaging any meat off her, and offered us another tag for the remainder of the hunt, but declined since we were happy to help with a bad situation and end what was sure to be a prolonged miserable death.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Jerry,
I am up in Heber putting a new engine on a wheel line right now, but will be home soon and can load some clays up.
Can you go shoot skeet in the morning?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm working. Thanks anyways


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> View attachment 148346
> 
> View attachment 148347
> View attachment 148348
> ...


*touché *


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

MooseMeat said:


> kind of an interesting day.
> 
> the night before we had gone hunting cow elk for my wife PLO cow tag on a piece of property we had permission for. When we got there that evening, we noticed a single cow elk, just feet on to public land, across from the property we could hunt. After watching her for several hours, she hadn’t moved a step. Which is odd of cow elk in January. Upon further inspection, we could see that her hind leg was broken just up from the ankle and she wasn’t putting any weight on her front leg. We watched her until dark and she still didn’t move. We went home and contacted a fish and game officer and explained the situation. He granted us permission to shoot that cow on public land given her situation and with her being literally within spitting distance of the private land we had permission. The catch was, the next day was the last day of duck season and had already loaded the truck to go the next morning. We decided to go take care of the elk instead, since that was the right thing to do. So at first light we were in permission and she was still standing right where we had left her. 1 quick shot and she was down. When we got to her, she not only had a broken leg and bad road rash (Highway right next to the property, she had been hit by a car) her front shoulder was completely infected from an older bullet wound. She was skin and bones and had been in rough shape for awhile. A variety of colors of oozing infection that I couldn’t begin to describe was pouring out of her. We loaded her whole into the truck, Incase the officer wanted to inspect her since there was no way we were going to attempt to pull meat off of her. On our way back to home and the shotguns in the truck, we hit a few farm ponds on the way that we can hunt and ended up having a pretty productive jump shoot.
> 
> the officer agreed on not salvaging any meat off her, and offered us another tag for the remainder of the hunt, but declined since we were happy to help with a bad situation and end what was sure to be a prolonged miserable death.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my favorite thread


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Man I love a good 'Cred Flex' on the forum


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry All,
I only meant to help Zpat get some questions answered, and I guess I let it get away from me.
He and I have had a great conversation and I believe answered his concerns.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Its all good.

Moose proved his point and backed it up in fine order. Well done!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Moose...too many spoons and hens in those pics. Real hunters only shoot drake ruddies and common mergansers. Wait, maybe it’s real hunters EAT their ruddies and CMs...😉


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Moose...too many spoons and hens in those pics. Real hunters only shoot drake ruddies and common mergansers. Wait, maybe it’s real hunters EAT their ruddies and CMs...😉


I can whip up some ruddy/CM treats that will have you begging for more. I had 3 wives ask me for the recipe at my first, last day of the season BBQ at the Harrison. They all said they normally won't eat duck but mine was excellent. Also had some non-believers in Kalifornia begging for more merg after I made a batch of merg nuggets for them. This is NOT a snipe hunt story.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> Moose...too many spoons and hens in those pics. Real hunters only shoot drake ruddies and common mergansers. Wait, maybe it’s real hunters EAT their ruddies and CMs...😉


I’m an opportunist. If the right situation presents itself, I’ll pick out drakes. Most of the time we just shoot whatever we can when it comes in… not afraid of a good hen merganser shoot here and there either! Don’t mind the goose that’s ruining an awesome pile photo. He desperately wanted to be included in that days line up. He did have a band, so it was worth the shell spent on him.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Touché! That is actually hilarious. I have NEVER seen a merg pile like that! So, gotta know how you fixed those up. Did you just switch a real fish dinner for a fishduck supper? 🤔


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Cripes Man,
I’ve never seen a pile of mud darts like that!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> Touché! That is actually hilarious. I have NEVER seen a merg pile like that! So, gotta know how you fixed those up. Did you just switch a real fish dinner for a fishduck supper? 🤔


It was a pretty wild couple minutes. We shot 21 hens in about 15 minutes. My buddy that was set up about a mile away said it sounded like a war had broke out.. Never saw a drake the entire time. It was insane. Wave after wave of 15+ bird flocks, bombing into the decoys. I’d never seen mergs decoy like that. Usually they’d skirt the edge of the spread just passing by. Not this time! Feet down, flipping upside down just doing it hard! Easily could have shot another 3 limits.


----------



## T duck (Nov 25, 2021)

I’d be interested in a membership.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

These duck clubs are Real Estate. You don't shoot ducks worth a thousand dollars each but shoot ducks for free in a great place close to home on a property that continues to be worth more money when you sell or pass it down to your children.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I don’t know about duck clubs but it’s good to see 2:22 posting again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T duck (Nov 25, 2021)

Zpat said:


> Hi, if anyone hears of any memberships or leases that become available in any of the duck clubs Clearfield down to the airport, I'd greatly appreciate it. Bayview, Lake Front, Burnham, Ambassador, Rudy, North Point, New State, Harrison and any smallers one that I may not even know about. Time is going to be very tight for me the next few years so I need to make the plunge into something close & convenient.


 did you find one yet.. Ambassador has a few on KSL right now


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

There is also a Chesapeake share for sale.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

120K for the Ambassador...but at least it comes with a mud boat. I'd do it if money wasn't an issue, but those are some expensive ducks!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

$120K - that's quite the investment opportunity, IF there is some water to hunt in the future.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good point...but, I'd bet those clubs have some of the more senior water rights, so maybe they are / would be alittle more insulated against a continuation of the drought?

Of course, if the GSL keeps dropping and this kills off the brine shrimp that feed so many of the migratory birds that pass through, it might be a moot point anyway.


----------



## jacobsecrist (2 mo ago)

I am looking to sale a couple of hunting memberships for my property. We have several hundred acres just north of Brigham City. Good wetlands as well as crops and pastures all very accessible. Let me know if your interested. 435-225-3528


----------

